# Osechi Kaiseki (food pics)



## Fujito (Jan 29, 2012)

We did a 7 course Osechi Kaiseki tonight for 98 people tonight. This was the first course.
This was also my first time doing a collage. It allows me to show all of the components on the plate.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice.

I'm hungry. Tell me what all that is, please. Is that an egg on the shrimp?


----------



## printsnpaints (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice pictures. I might like to see some of the images in the collage superimposed over others, give it a stacked effect. It's also not immediately clear that the image on the left is the whole plate and then the images on the right are close-ups. And the yellow on the top and bottom images lines up too closely so it almost looks like you just put a white line through one image. Nothing that can't be fixed with moving things around a bit. The food looks amazing.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Nice.
> 
> I'm hungry. Tell me what all that is, please. Is that an egg on the shrimp?



This might interest you!  Osechi: What is Kyo-ryori (Kyoto Cuisine)? | Kyoto Foodie: Where and what to eat in Kyoto

I love Japanese food.. it is a passion of sorts!  I don't get this complicated though... although it looks delicious!


----------

